# Soulfire - Fragen, Unklarheiten...^^



## cxfahrer (27. Oktober 2013)

Nun ist das Soulfire ja bestellbar.

Ich dachte, es gäbe einen Konfigurator. Leider nicht. 
Hat das Rad in Größe XL die gleichen Anbauteile wie in den kleineren Größen? 
Dann wäre die Reverb mit 380mm ja zu kurz.
Der Lenker ist dann auch was schmal.

Ärgerlich finde ich zudem, dass die minderwertigen Formulas nicht ohne entlüften gewechselt werden können. 

Kann man sich da keine sinnvolle Ausstattung konfigurieren, damit man nicht dreiviertel der Teile wieder umbauen muss (egal, welche der drei Versionen ) ?
Sonst ist das Rad nachher so teuer wie ein LV601, bis alles passt.


----------



## piilu (28. Oktober 2013)

Einfach bei Rose anrufen oder hinfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (28. Oktober 2013)

piilu schrieb:


> Einfach bei Rose anrufen oder hinfahren



600km einfach.
Na vielleicht wird die Website ja nachgebessert. Anrufen bei Hotlines finde ich doof, aber werde ich wohl müssen. 

Hat sich schon wer die Bude bestellt?

Ps: laut Hotline wird die Website noch bis Ende November aktualisiert, dann wird der Konfigurator drin sein. Vor Weihnachten sollen die ersten Bikes ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (28. Oktober 2013)

Hallo cxfahrer,

die Reverb mit 380mm kommt in Größe S zum Einsatz. Ab Größe M wird eine Reverb mit 430mm Länge und 150mm Travel verbaut. Da es sich um ein ganz neues Produkt handelt, arbeiten wir mit Hochdruck daran, es für euch im Konfigurator bereit zu stellen. 
Ab Mitte bis spätestens Ende November wird das der Fall sein.
Selbstverständlich kannst du dann Anbauteile wie beispielsweise Bremsen und Lenker nach deinen Vorstellungen austauschen.

Viele Grüße
Dein RoseBikes Team


----------



## BlackX9 (30. Oktober 2013)

Na so langsam tut sich was, zumindest seh ich schon den Schraubenschlüssel bei einigen Komponenten.


----------



## lpob (11. November 2013)

wird es auch wie beim Großen Bruder (The Unchained) die Möglichkeit geben eine andere Federgabel im Konfigurator zu wählen?


----------



## erborow (21. Dezember 2013)

also ich hab mir im ausverkauf ein beef cake downhill gekauft und dort konnte ich auch frei konfigurieren.
hatte das dann über e-mail kontakt gemacht. grundsätzlich konnte man sich eigentlich alles aus dem katalog auch anbauen lassen.
der preis waren dabei etwas undurchsichtig, aber nicht unbedingt schlecht.
in meinem fall hab ich 380€ aufpreis von elexir 5 auf saint bremsen bezahlt, was ich etwas heftig fand und 150€ aufpreis von fox RC auf DHX, was ich dann wieder gut fand.

in deinem fall würde ich einfach eine e-mail an den verkauf schicken in  der du die teile nennst, die du für version x gerne hättest und dann fragst, ob das möglich ist und wie viel das (pro teil) an aufpreis kosten würde.


----------



## Chaparral Rider (17. Februar 2014)

hey,

gibts mittlerweile mehr Erfahrungen zum Soulfire? Hinterbaufunktion, Steifigkeit, Bergauftauglichkeit etc.?
Eventuell auch Größenempfehlung. Scheint recht groß auszufallen.

Grüße


----------



## trailterror (27. Februar 2014)

Die fragen von meinem vorredner interessieren mich auch. Fährts noch keiner?
Aufm papier: eine (für mich) der besten geos auf dem markt!


----------



## Stetox (2. März 2014)

Ich bin wohl nicht der erste, der das Potential des Soul Fire erkannt hat  
Testberichte würden mich auch interessieren - vor allem von Usern. 
In der aktuellen Freeride wurde ua auch das Soulfire getestet.


----------



## Gierwolf (4. März 2014)

Moin,moin...
ich denke auch das die Geometrie von den Daten her sehr stimmig ist...vor allem hoffe ich das mein bestelltes Soulfire auch wirklich in KW14 kommt, denn eigentlich war es schon für KW6 vorgesehen . Wenn ich das Teil auf Herz und Nieren geprüft habe und die ersten langen Endurorunden mit saftigen Trails absolviert habe, kann ich mehr sagen .

M.f.G der Gierwolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis-Fox (22. März 2014)

Bin das Bike heute mal bei Rose Probe gefahren. Es fährt sich erstaunlich leicht. Ich hätte auf dem ersten Blick nicht gedacht das es so geil fährt. Hätte ich das mal vor nem Monat gewußt ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk


----------

